# HDCP out of now where



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thought I would post this here since it seems the common denominator seems to be my clients HD DIRECTV and his PIONEER VSX-72 which until yesterday was working flawless save for some RF interference he was getting on the new RTI remote control we setup last week....After moving the RF antennae several feet away from the equipment and rebooting the entire system and remote a message comes on the screen while tuning to one of the HBO HD movie channels for testing purposes....The message is "Your TV does not support this program's content protection. Replacing the TV's HDMI cable with component cables..........We were viewing the channel before while testing the RTI remote for problems...That message was not there before....ALL HBO channels are displaying that message..... IF I plug the HDMI straight from the PLASMA TV to the DIRECTV HD unit the message goes away....We changed absolutely no settings to any piece of equipment... SO the PIONEER receiver is rather old , so why wasnt the HDCP compliance an issue until now ???? :huh: 
Our short term solution was to install a 3 port HDMI switch to bypass all video switching through the PIONEER....


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Don't you just love HDMI???

Directv receivers began incorporating HDCP protection on some channels (premium channels in particular) a while back. I'm not sure why this is just now catching up with your client but it may be the turn-on sequence changed when you reconfigured.

The way it works is if the HDMI is connected to a non-HDCP compliant device, the message is produced (on protected channels). It also happens on some HDMI inputs when the receiving device is powered down (I can get it if I completely turn off my Panny projector while the HDMI is plugged into it though putting the projector in standby mode clears the message. If I unplug the HDMI cable while the Panny is unpowered, the message stays until I plug the cable back in and turn on the Panny). It sometimes trips up folks using component outputs since the HDMI output may be connected to a non-powered or non-compliant input). Make sure the Pioneer is turned on (as well as the TV) before going to the protected channel with the Directv receiver, but if that doesn't work, read on.

A possible cure is to put an HDMI splitter in the path to the Pioneer. Being HDCP compliant, it will trick the Directv receiver into not producing the message. Use one of the outputs of the splitter for the Pioneer. I would recommend Monoprice for getting a compliant splitter.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I think Atlona makes HDMI key duplication devices to help with hdcp. How old is this avr?


----------

